# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Πομποδέκτες & Κεραίες >  Icom V200t problem!!!

## 1kostasa50

Καλημερα σ'ολους,εχω τον εν λογω πομποδεκτη και ξαφνικα δεν λειτουργει καθολου...μονο ανοιγει,,και δεν εκπεμπει αλλα ουτε και ληψη εχει.Στην οθονη βγαζει την ενδειξη: 01 off

ενω πριν εγραφε 01 00050
που ειναι η ταυτοτητα που λεμε εμεις στην δουλεια μου.Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι απο λογισμικο,ελειξε προφανως..Εχει κανεις υποψιν τι μπορει να συμβαινει?

----------


## john micros

> Καλημερα σ'ολους,εχω τον εν λογω πομποδεκτη και ξαφνικα δεν λειτουργει καθολου...μονο ανοιγει,,και δεν εκπεμπει αλλα ουτε και ληψη εχει.Στην οθονη βγαζει την ενδειξη: 01 off
> 
> ενω πριν εγραφε 01 00050
> που ειναι η ταυτοτητα που λεμε εμεις στην δουλεια μου.Ενας φιλος μου ειπε οτι μαλλον ειναι απο λογισμικο,ελειξε προφανως..Εχει κανεις υποψιν τι μπορει να συμβαινει?


το πιο πιθανο ειναι να σου εχει κλειδωσει ο δεκτης. ξαναπερασε το ΠΙΝ.πρεπει να εναι γραμμενο στο ταμπελακι εκτος αν το εχεις αλλαξει.
κανουν το αντιστοιχο κλειδωμα με τα κινητα.αν δεν βρεις ακρη πηγαινετο στην νορμ επε να στο ξεκλειδωσουν.

----------


## 1kostasa50

Πως να το περασω το πιν?Το ανοιγω και δεν μπορω να κανω καμια λειτουργια...

----------


## john micros

[QUOTE=1kostasa50;482983]Πως να το περασω το πιν?Το ανοιγω και δεν μπορω να κανω καμια λειτουργια...[/QUOTE
βγαλε την μπαταρια για λιγη ωρα, πριν την τοποθετησης πατα το ON2-3 φορες και μετα βαλτη.
πρεπει να σου βγαλει παυλες και τοτε θα πατησης το πιν.αν δεν σου βγαλει παυλες δεν μπορεις να το βαλεις.
στην νορμ κανουν ρεσετ σε δυο λεπτα στην υποδοχη και χωρις χρεωση.
κοιτα μην εχεις πατησει εσυ κλειδωμα. λογικα εκει που ειναι το 00050 πρεπει να βγαλει παυλες.
πατα παρατεταμενα πολυ ωρα το ON.

----------


## 1kostasa50

Το προβλημα ηταν στην EPROM,εγινε καθαρισμος της RAM,και τωρα προσπαθω να κανω χειροποιητα τον προγραμματισμο των καναλιων,διοτι δεν μπορω να βρω καλωδιο πουθενα,και η κατασκευη του καλωδιου εχει μπελα,απο οσο ειδα σε ενα site,ελπιζω να βρω ακρη!!!!

----------


## sw8hef

καλημερα εχω ενα icom v200t ξερει καποιος  πως προγραματιζεται!!!

----------

